# operatore / estensore



## MOMO2

¿Y esto?

En Italia, en los últimos años se usa mucho la palabra "operatore" que significa un montón de cosas.

El "operatore" es la persona que hace el trabajo de que estamos hablando.

Yo estoy traduciendo unas actas.
En mi caso con las palabras "operatore" o "estensore" indican exactamente a  quien "ha hecho la diligencia".

¿Me explico?

Gracias


----------



## honeyheart

A mí, ajustándome a la definición, se me ocurre "ejecutor", por ejemplo.  Pero, dependiendo del contexto, quizá podrían ir bien también palabras de sentido más general como "encargado" o "empleado", simplemente.


----------



## maxpower76

Existe operario, que normalmente se usa para trabajos en los que el trabajador en cuestión maneja algún tipo de máquina, por ejemplo una grúa. 

Ejecutor no creo que sea apropiado, lo mejor, empleado que es más genérico.


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> ¿Y esto?
> 
> En Italia, en los últimos años se usa mucho la palabra "operatore" que significa un montón de cosas.
> 
> El "operatore" es la persona que hace el trabajo de que estamos hablando.
> 
> Yo estoy traduciendo unas actas.
> En mi caso con las palabras "operatore" o "estensore" indican exactamente a quien "ha hecho la diligencia".
> 
> ¿Me explico? *¿No dependerá del tipo de 'diligencia' que ha hecho?*
> 
> Gracias


----------



## MOMO2

Hola Gatogab,
podría depender del tipo de diligencia. Por ejemplo, en este caso, podría llamarse "estensore" o "verbalizzatore" que significan "persona che redige il verbale".
Mi problema es que en castellano "verbalizador" significa otra cosa, que tiene que ver con la producción oral. 
Es un precioso "falso amigo", ¿no te parece?


----------



## azulines

Estensore es quien se encarga de formalizar por escrito lo que un conjunto de personas ha ya discutido poniendose de acuerdo
Verbalizzare es muchos menos, simplemente poner por escrito lo que otra persona dice.

Operatore (tienen rason se usa por cualquier cosa) es quien actua (opera)  
en un contexto  por tener competencia y funcion 

Asi se puede decir L'operatore culturale por ejemplo, porque tiene competencia en ese asunto y alguien le ha otorgato esa funcion


----------



## MOMO2

azulines said:


> Estensore es quien se encarga de formalizar por escrito lo que un conjunto de personas ha ya (il "ya" è in posizione errata) discutido poniéndose de acuerdo
> Verbalizzare es muchos menos, simplemente poner por escrito lo que otra persona dice.
> 
> Operatore (tienen razón se usa para cualquier cosa) es quien actúa (opera)
> en un contexto por tener competencia y función
> 
> Así se puede decir L'operatore culturale por ejemplo, porque tiene competencia en ese asunto y alguien le ha otorgado esa función


 
Ciao. Scusa se dissento, ma ho controllato e alla voce "estensore" sul dizionario della lingua italiana "Le Monnier" trovo tra l'altro
"...che ha il compito di redigere un atto, un documento, uno scritto, ...
compilatore, redattore..."
In alcuni casi sicuramente l'estensore avrà anche preso parte alla preparazione del documento, ma "compilatore" potrebbe anche essere colui che scrive materialmente e basta.

In merito alla mia richiesta di traduzione: avresti qualche suggerimento?


----------



## azulines

MOMO2 said:


> Scusa se dissento, ma ho controllato e alla voce "estensore" sul dizionario della lingua italiana "Le Monnier" trovo tra l'altro
> "...che ha il compito di redigere un atto, un documento, uno scritto, ...
> compilatore, redattore..."


Anche il compilatore  fa delle scelte e "personalizza"  l'atto. Chi verbalizza, invece  si limita a "registrare" fedelmente cio' che viene detto. In merito alla tua richiesta vedo subito



MOMO2 said:


> Yo estoy traduciendo unas actas.
> En mi caso con las palabras "operatore" o "estensore" indican exactamente a  quien "ha hecho la diligencia".



Me puedes explicar el contexto por favor ?


----------



## MOMO2

azulines said:


> Me puedes explicar el contexto por favor ?


 
V. post #*1*


----------



## azulines

MOMO2 said:


> V. post #*1*



Si ma puoi citare per favore l'intera frase?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao azulines 


azulines said:


> Si ma puoi citare per favore l'intera frase?


In questo caso mi sento di dire che *operatore *è una definizione sufficiente a proporre una traduzione. 
Se quella che proporremo non sarà adatta allo scopo, allora avrai avuto ragione tu.


----------



## MOMO2

azulines said:


> Si ma puoi citare per favore l'intera frase?


 
Sono molto spiacente: non si tratta di una frase.

Hai presente un qualsiasi verbale di qualisasi cosa? (denunce, assegnazioni di case popolari, assegnazioni di avvocati difensori, sfratti esecutivi, consegna di qualsiasi cosa che preveda una ricevuta...)
In calce al documento vengono apposte delle firme.

Affinché ogni persona che firma sappia dove deve firmare, affinché si sappia a chi corrisponde ogni firma, affinché ci sia omogeneità tra i diversi atti dello stesso tipo, vengono solitamente predisposti degli stampati.

Questi stampati finiscono dunque con delle indicazioni seguite da o sovrastanti una linea sulla quale la persona con la funzione indicata firmerà.

Una di queste indicazioni è: *"L'operatore"*

Spero di aver dato una spiegazione sufficientemente chiara. Meglio di così non credo di riuscire.


----------



## MOMO2

Nota para todos: Traduje "El Notificador", porque en este caso el "operatore" también notificaba lo que firmaba y entregaba. De todas formas si a alguien se le ocurre una traducción mejor y más genérica, me ayudaría mucho para documentos en que no podré salirme con ésta.


----------



## honeyheart

MOMO2 said:


> Spero di aver dato una spiegazione sufficientemente chiara. Meglio di così non credo di riuscire.


Con la explicación que diste está todo claro: lo que tenés que poner es *"el burócrata de turno"*! (No, es chiste. )

Ahora en serio.  De verdad que con esta explicación entendí lo que buscás, y haciendo memoria (fotográfica) encontré la palabra justa: FUNCIONARIO.  Recordé los múltiples documentos y certificados que tuve en mano en diferentes ocasiones, y sí, una de las firmas corresponde al empleado de la respectiva dependencia que se encarga de llevar a cabo el trámite en cuestión (lo que vos llamaste "diligencia").  En su espacio para firmar dice (impreso) "El funcionario", y, por lo general, éste pone su firma y además su sello personal (timbro), con el que estampa su nombre completo (porque viste que a veces las firmas no se entienden) y su cargo específico (il suo incarico presso l'ufficio, porque "funcionario" es una denominación genérica: _persona que desempeña un empleo público_).


----------

